# Lily Pipe Covering to protect small shrimp



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

I just noticed baby cherries in my new setup that is equipped with lily pipes. Anyone have any ideas on what to cover the intake with to prevent the shrimp from getting sucked in. I thought of a fine mesh filter bag held with a rubberband or pantyhose  Anyone have a better idea?


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

I usually cut a coarse sponge with a slit down the middle so that it's square around the intake. 

I have CRS babies in one tank with no cover on the lily pipes and I don't see much of a problem in it and in another tank Tigers which will feed off the slots on the intake.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

The other thing to do is just let 'em get sucked up in the filter. They'll grow out in the canister filter believe it or not. The next time you go to clean it be careful and you should be able to scoop out dozens of shrimp.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks! I'm going to do nothing as suggested. I didn't realize they would survive in the canister. Should be interesting to see what's doing in there during the next cleaning.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

If the intake on the canister is at the bottom or directed to the bottom and flows upwards to the output then the shrimp should be fine.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Can someone confirm if possible that shrimp can live in an Eheim 2213 Classic if sucked in. I'm convinced they can't since I haven't had any in the cansister in about 4 months and my population is not growing. I have lily pipes with big openings as well. I have found live shrimp in both my HOB on my other tanks.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I can't comment on the Eheim, but I know they survive in my Renas.


----------



## pasd (Aug 26, 2007)

I usually take out dozens of cherries in my Eheim 2028.


----------



## Left Coast DJ (Nov 16, 2006)

I have whole colonies of Cherry shrimp living in my Rena XP2. While I haven't cleaned my Eheim Classic 2215 since I introduced shrimp, my guess is that shrimp should be OK. In Eheim Classics the water goes in through the bottom. There's about 0.5" of space at the bottom that's created by the green plastic spacer plate. Shrimp should thrive in that space.

DJ


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

I have cleaned my Eheim to find 30-40 CRS in it before, seems like they like it almost more than the tank, its like their personal condo : )


----------

